# Deer Antler Finishing



## Sawdust1825 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am going to make some blanks from whitetail deer antler. What is the best way to finish these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monty (Apr 30, 2014)

I wipe on several coats of thin CA and then buff with Tripoli and White Diamond. Gives an nice shine and seals the antler.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 30, 2014)

I use CA and buff with Jeweler's Rouge


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 30, 2014)

I sand mine with micro-mesh and that's it.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 30, 2014)

TexasTaxi said:


> I sand mine with micro-mesh and that's it.




Depending on how it turns out i may or may not ca it. I've finished more with just MM than i have a ca finish though.



Harry


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 30, 2014)

MM, then finish with Novus 2


----------



## Boz (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the natural feel of the antler without any finish.  Especially if you have managed to leave some of the bark on it.


----------



## rblakemore (May 1, 2014)

*Elk antler letter opener*

I made an elk letter opener last year.  I carefully selected the diameter and saved the bark. I did no finishing so to keep the natural feel; it was great.  A pen may get more use and probably should be finished some; but, antler has the soft marrow and seems brittle, should it be stabilized first???


----------



## fisher (May 1, 2014)

Ive not stabilized antler with pens i've done .All came out good .I just drill and glue tube in ,no problems with the center blowing out.


----------



## terry q (May 1, 2014)

I haven't stabilized antler yet but I have heard of other folks doing it.  I wonder if it helps mask the sickening smell of turned antler.


----------



## Rodnall (May 1, 2014)

When I get through the enamel I use thick CA glue to fill in the pores, then use thin CA for the finish.


----------



## avbill (May 1, 2014)

i have finished  antlers  with mm and a bluffing process


----------



## ottotroll (May 1, 2014)

Believe it or not... MicroMesh, Paste car wax - buff @3-4 coats at gradually higher lathe speeds- using microfibre towel to buff - when the towel gets too warm, I stop.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 1, 2014)

I generally finish with CA just like I do wood - if there is open pith in the antler it takes more  but if it is all outside the pith I put just a couple of coats of thin CA to seal it then buff and  polish!


----------



## Sawdust1825 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I will try it this next week and see what happened. I will post the result(s).


----------



## mightymavkev (Jun 11, 2014)

I use CA on antler.

A while ago, I experimented with the Pens Plus Walnut Oil finish using the detailed process that "mikepenturningz" posted that he uses on wood.

I was quite happy with the results.  It gave me a shine on the antler like I wanted - more of a satin sheen than a gloss, but it still felt like antler and not a piece of plastic like CA does.

My test pen has been out there for a few months in use and the last time I talked to the girl I gave it to, it was still good as new.

I'm still not convinced I'll start doing them in that finish though.  It was more of an experiment than anything else.   For now, I'm still doing all of my antler pens in CA.

When I get my stabilizing kit set up, I want to try stabilizing the blanks after they're turn to see what that does.    I'm going to try drilling and turning almost to final diameter before gluing the tubes in and then stabilizing.  I'm hoping that will allow better penetration from both the inside and the outside.  Then glue the tubes and finish turning.  I'm hoping that will give me a hard finish like a plastic without looking like plastic.

I think it also depends on how old the antler is and how much of the bark coloration it has.   Those that are younger and mostly solid white would probably be fine and hold up with just a polish, but those that are older with some of the dark brown or grey punky marrow parts exposed would be better with a CA finish in my opinion to seal and fill the voids.


----------

